# Anyone experienced hidden twin?



## young_n_proud

I think I already know the answer to this but what is the likelyness that I could still be pregnant with twins even if I had an ultrasound at 13 weeks that only showed one baby? I know that it can be common to have a hidden twin at like 8 weeks. I have my 20 week US on the 28th which will show for sure but I just can't shake this feeling. Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Jessica Fern

I know someone who just found out at their five month scan they were expecting one more baby than they had thought. They were hoping to find the gender and the doc was like, "we have a girl...and a boy!"

I can imagine the look on their faces!

But it's not really all that common is it? I'd like to think they aren't missing whole babies in there very often...I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

I guess it is possible. When I was pregnant with twins I definitely had an intuition. It was weird.


----------



## bambeano

not experienced it myself but my mum found out at her 20 week scan that she was expecting twins though that was 16 years ago so technology will have (hopefully) advanced from then

but definately possible


----------



## young_n_proud

I'm actually not worried at all, I would be absolutely thrilled if it turned out I was having twins. It's something I have predicted/wanted since I was little. I used to go around telling people when I was a little girl that I would have a boy first and two twin girls. Well the boy part came true, now I would love for the twin part to come true but wasn't sure if they could make that kind of wrk mistake at 13 weeks. Would love to be proven wrong though!


----------



## ClairHawkins

I saw my [email protected] weeks I would think that they would have seen it at an early scan! :hugs:


----------



## aliss

Yeah I think it might be obvious, to them!

I had a dating ultrasound at 10 weeks because my stomach was huge and I was so sure of twins. Multiple fraternals on my mom's side but I'm only 27. They said 1 healthy baby. Then at my 16 week appointment, my midwife talked about my 'vanishing twin', sure enough they didn't bother to tell me that I had a vanished twin with an obvious sac still there.

I had the intuition too...


----------



## b4baby

I would also love for them to have made a mistake at my ultra sound and for there to actually be twins in there. But I think my chances are pretty slim. I have never liked the idea of been pregnant and just want the baby at the end. So if I know I could get two for one I would be very happy :haha:
Bx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

The 12 week scan checks for 1. A live pregnancy 2. A single or multie pregnancy and 3. Nt measurements. If you went to a proper scan at 12 weeks multiples is one thing they would have checked for.


----------



## ace28

My sister in law is actually going through this right now. She is a tiny little thing but her belly is measuring HUGE! Much much bigger than she should be at 28 weeks. In addition, when the doctor was listening for the heartbeat this last appointment, he kept hearing a faint "echo" beat that wasn't quite in sync with the louder heartbeat. He told her he couldn't rule out a hidden twin and ordered an ultrasound for the 20th or something of this month. She'll find out then!


----------



## kelkel

I had an untrasound done at 6 weeks due to bleeding only saw 1 baby. I had another one at 8 weeks because I was still bleeding. And dr saw a second baby hiding. However in my case I ended up having a vanishing twin. But it is possible for 1 to hide behind another for quite some time.


----------



## young_n_proud

AlwaysPraying said:


> The 12 week scan checks for 1. A live pregnancy 2. A single or multie pregnancy and 3. Nt measurements. If you went to a proper scan at 12 weeks multiples is one thing they would have checked for.

I don't know if I had a "proper" exam or not to be honest. I mean it was done by an ultrasound tech, but the point of the scan was to measure fluid for down syndrome testing. I'm sure that counts but we don't usually get like routine scans here in the states, unless you are high risk. The 13 week scan is completely optional.


----------



## minties

I sure hope it's not too likely, I can't imagine anything worse!


----------



## lynne192

its very rare but not impossible its more likely to have a twin disapear (twin to twin)


----------



## maidelyn

My friend (also in Michigan!) discovered a hidden twin at a scan at 18wks, she had had 3 scans previously and says her OBGYN is a good one and her previous scans were thorough (two previous pregnancies with them).... they only picked it up as she had high blood results for downs they did a really in depth scan


----------



## phineas

Ive been thinking of this alot been honest! The only measurement my dr did was the head, he then went up a bit and down, but cause my bladder was so full it was hard to get a good view on bab! 

I'm just looking forward to my next scan, baby will be a lot bigger, and would be cool to see 2! Even if I would cry lol


----------



## chetnaz

I guess anything is possible but I don't thi it's very common. I found out I was having twins at my twelve week scan and before she even said 'there's two' I spotted them, it was that obvious. Also at this stage of pregnancy I'd think you'd be able to tell if there was more than one in there - I had arms and legs poking me everywhere constantly! A twin pregnancy is a lot different to a single pregnancy and as you've already had a baby you'd be able to tell. Good luck though, let us know how your next scan goes.


----------



## young_n_proud

Would it be any indication if every time I go to my appointments the heart tone range is different? And I don't mean like it drops lower every time...I mean sometimes it's lower sometimes it's really high. At my first appointment it was 159. Then at my next appointment it dropped into the 140's-ok normal, but then at my US it was all the way in the 120's, next appointment it was back up to 151. Is this normal for the range to change so dramatically within just a few weeks?


----------



## cheshire

I had a niggle about twins so at my 12 week I mentioned it to the songrapher and she did a total 'look around' to make sure. If I had not mentioned it, she may not have looked. So I would say it could be possible. My niggle was wrong though 
and my intuition about a girl was wrong too :haha:


----------



## young_n_proud

I guess we will find out for sure in a couple weeks. They can't possibly miss it at my 20 week. I don't know I am feeling definite kicks from two different places and the heart rate always seems to be found fast but it's always dramatically different-or at least it seems like it too me. Like I said-It went from 159 at first heartbeat appointment (I was about 12 weeks) then 141 at my next appointment, then all the way down to 123 at my ultrasound and then all the way back up to 151 at my last appointment. I don't feel incredibly huge but a girl did make a comment to me the other day about "my your only 18 weeks??" I am still getting quite sick in the mornings and evenings but to be honest I don't think even if I had twins it would be any indication because I was so ill with my last one. It literally would last all day and I lost so much weight and it lasted the whole time I was pregnant. 

I could be just delusional...desperate perhaps but hopefully not!


----------



## Bookity

The heartrate can vary if baby is asleep/resting or active. Just like your resting heartrate is slower than when you are active. I don't know any stories personally, so no comment there.


----------



## Zephram

Yep, I was going to say the same about heart rate. It varies by a lot depending on whether the baby is moving or not. My midwife told me at my 20 week appointment that they actually look for variation, even within a minute, as this confirms the heart is doing what it's supposed to. It doesn't mean you have a twin hidden somewhere that it's different from visit to visit.


----------



## lynne192

remember also that your heart rate is picked up on dopplers and such too, at 12weeks scan really should be in depth enough to see things, at our 20week scan we seen 4 working chambers of wee ones heart and the vessels leading to and from the heart, we also seen her kidneys working and producting urine was really cool.


----------

